# Problem with big "make install clean"



## Splatbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I need a little help here... As documented in the FreeBSD handbook, one of the first things you do is type: cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg and make install clean. However, when I do this, it comes up with the errors: No package 'x11-xcb' found and No package 'xcb-glx' found. How do I fix this? Please be specific, I'm only 14, I got past the installer, managed to hook up internet but this has left me baffled, and all the stuff I find on the net is gibberish to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ale (Apr 14, 2009)

So you are trying to install software from ports.
Did you installed sw from the cd/dvd? I mean while you was installing the os?
Are you sure it's not installed yet? What is the output of `$ pkg_info` ?
Probably is something related to the xorg upgrade.

If so, I'd suggest you to reinstall the os without installing package from cd/dvd/net.
When you have the OS installed, get the ports tree and start installing like described in this chapter of the handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think it's installed, the output (for everything "x") is xchat, xextproto, xf86vidmodeproto, xineramaproto, xorg-fonts-truetype and xproto.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

libX11 may need to be rebuilt with xcb support.
try running

```
make config
```
on the libX11 port


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> libX11 may need to be rebuilt with xcb support.
> try running
> 
> ```
> ...


forgive me for my stupidity, but what directory should i cd for that?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

/usr/ports/x11/libX11


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing happend, it just turned back "===> No options to configure"


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

check this out.
http://groups.google.com/group/lucky.freebsd.ports/browse_thread/thread/be32089157e061eb?fwc=1&pli=1


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, but unfortunately that doesn't help me out much, due to you already telling me what's on that page.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

why dont you add it with pkg_add instead of building it?


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

Erk, from what I heard, that's either not safe or as some other issue with it, but ill try...


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

i dont understand why it wouldnt be safe. thats what sysinstall does when you install it from the cd. ive never had any issues with it.


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I just did it, but I'm not sure it worked, it took about five minutes and when I type startx or Xorg -configure the command is not found


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

just run "startx"


----------



## Splatbert (Apr 14, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> just run "startx"



No need, All I had to do was reboot, thanks for your help man, you are amazing!


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

Heh, if you're using [t]csh (which is the default) you need to:
	
	



```
# rehash
```
 for the shell to find the newly installed executable.

Good luck, BTW.


----------



## apollo29a (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread helped me out a lot! Thank you.


----------

